# Root Galaxy A12 Android 11 HELP



## Youngster213 (9 mo ago)

I have been trying to root my Galaxy A12 since January and cannot find right tools. Please help me. I have no PC and will be rooting for first time. Step by step would be preferrable.


----------



## [email protected]#$%1248 (7 mo ago)

Ya somos dos amigo estoy tratando de rotear mi samsung A127F


----------



## Agustin Gonzalez Herrera (7 mo ago)

Youngster213 said:


> He estado tratando de rootear mi Galaxy A12 desde enero y no puedo encontrar las herramientas adecuadas. Por favor, ayúdame. No tengo PC y voy a rootear por primera vez. Sería preferible paso a paso.
> [/COTIZAR]


----------

